# I think this is a good deal?



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

I currently have a hr-20,hr10-250 and a d-10.I called and asked for pricing on the whole home service and got offered the hr10 to be swapped out(it was already upgraded with the hr-20 when the hr20 first came out)for a hddvr and the d-10 to be upgraded free of charge to an hddvr for being a loyal customer. The price is 199.00 plus 49 which they also waived for a total of 210.94 charged to my card.

So thats 2 new hddvr's added to my hr-20 installed for 199 plus tax or 210.94.How did I do?

They will be here tomorrow between 8 and 12 with my new hr24s.I know that because I had a service call this morning and the tech said all they have at the shop is hr24s


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

$200 for two hr24s? You done good.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Very nice, especially since you'll also be switched over to a SWM system as well. Enjoy for HR24's and WHDVR service!

- Merg


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks,I did think the offer was to good to pass on. The weird part was when I called the rep answered att/directv how can I help you. I called 1800 directv so I was confused but am fine with it now!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Be sure you get the Cinema Kit aka Internet Connection Kit too. So you can have TV Apps and VOD. 

The AT&T thing was likely due to the rep mixing you up with one of their AT&T joint customers. No big deal.


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

I was told the internet connection is included for that price. I used to be bundled with ATT so maybe that's why.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

fl panthers said:


> I was told the internet connection is included for that price. I used to be bundled with ATT so maybe that's why.


Make sure there is a line item on your order for the CCK or ICK.

- Merg


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

Good news the hr24s have arrived. I can hardly keep it in my pants I'm so excited.


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

This is the first time I have played with the whole home and I was expecting some things to be different. I also have had all 3 recievers reboot at different times during the day...normal I hope? 

I was expecting it to be a little more flexable with the permissions. I would like to be able to access from everywhere to everywhere but limit my kids ability to delete. They can view everthing I just don't want them playing and deleting things in other rooms. Is there a way to do that. 

I also thought there would be sub-lists, like labeled for each reciever ie living room,bedroom,kids room but it is all one long list. Any way to change that? 

Other than that it's very cool. 

One more question,is the deca broadband adapter supposed to be very hot,not burn you hot, but hot compared to everything else?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Each receiver has its own setting to share its playlist and to allow its playlist to be deleted remotely. That's it.

The Universal PlayList (UPL) has been an on-going debate. It seems that it is here to stay. You can either view the Local PlayList or the UPL.

The BB DECA can get warm.

- Merg


----------



## admdata (Apr 22, 2011)

the "random" reboot as different times during the day, was (most likely) the receivers downloading the newest software and rebooting to install said software.


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

admdata said:


> the "random" reboot as different times during the day, was (most likely) the receivers downloading the newest software and rebooting to install said software.


They were just installed and rebooted what seemed to be at least twice during install, One of the receivers was existing and it rebooted too.Is there different software that it may have needed to find for the whole home setup?


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Each receiver has its own setting to share its playlist and to allow its playlist to be deleted remotely. That's it
> 
> Yeah that was the conclusion I came up with. It would be nice to be able to share playlists but restrict certain things while having the veiwability on.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

fl panthers said:


> The Merg said:
> 
> 
> > Each receiver has its own setting to share its playlist and to allow its playlist to be deleted remotely. That's it
> ...


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> fl panthers said:
> 
> 
> > Parental locks might help depending on what you want them to not see.
> ...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

fl panthers said:


> Shades228 said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing they can't see I just don't want them deleting things in other rooms but that is not possible and still have open veiwing everywhere.
> ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

fl panthers said:


> There is nothing they can't see I just don't want them deleting things in other rooms *but that is not possible and still have open veiwing everywhere.*


This isn't exactly true.
What you can't setup is "I can remotely delete from this room, but not another".
There are two settings. One is for others to be able to view, and the other is to delete.
You can have remote viewing and not remote deleting, but this means you'll need to delete from the DVR the recordings are on.


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> This isn't exactly true.
> What you can't setup is "I can remotely delete from this room, but not another".
> There are two settings. One is for others to be able to view, and the other is to delete.
> You can have remote viewing and not remote deleting, but this means you'll need to delete from the DVR the recordings are on.


Your right but I would like the ability to delete from anywhere exept the kids bedroom,and that is what I meant just did not type it the way I was thinking it. I was aware I could do what you described I just thought there should be a way to pick and choose what location could do what, not all locations can do or not do.Big brush small canvas i guess


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

fl panthers said:


> Your right but I would like the ability to delete from anywhere exept the kids bedroom,and that is what I meant just did not type it the way I was thinking it. I was aware I could do what you described I just thought there should be a way to pick and choose what location could do what, not all locations can do or not do.Big brush small canvas i guess


We've wanted more refinements to our options from the start, but we haven't [yet] seen them.
Things get a bit worse with more users and more DVRs.


----------

